# FH 1 Tracking Title



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

My nice little GSD Spay got her FH 1 and High FH 1 (5 dogs entered, club level tracking trial) last week with a 92 (out of 100 possible for those who don't know these titles). No issues at the cross track (I expected none). Slow to down at the first article.
View attachment 241946
View attachment 241946


Looking toward higher level (regional/national) tracking titles in 2018 for her. 

She is a fun dog to track.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

Congratulations! FH is a demanding track especially when style is added to the judging. Excellent score.

I loved to track. We never got to run FH at the trials we were in but often ran them as practice. Lots of varied cross tracks, bikes, motorcycle, trucks, multiple people and varied times. Many times in rain and snow through woods. It just was amazing how the dogs could follow these without missing a step. Sorting out mis directions and distractions.

They did it better than we could with a map in hand. LOL

Nice dog in your picture. Almost the same color as my Aussie.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

That's great! Congrats!


----------

